# Can you show me C5 phone/GPS mounts?



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

I use my android for GPS and streaming audio. I am looking for a non-invasive way to mount the phone on the dash and avoid the windshield mount. Please post up some pics if you have found a good method or product.

I have found a very flexible suction mount by iOttie that would let me place a suction pad inside the instrument cluster surround. The Mountex CD slot mount just pulled the CD from the radio.

Thanks in advance-Ben


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not sure if you can get 'em in the US, but I use Brodit brackets and holders: http://www.brodit.com/productList.html?lrhandDrive=lhd&brand=Audi&model=A6&year=2002&pn=prod

Buy the bracket to suit the car, and then the holder to suit the phone. I have the centre mount one in my A6 for my HTC Sensation at the mo. I'll get a pic tomorrow if I remember


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Sweet, that looks good. Do you think the holder accepts a phone with a case on it? I have an HTC Rezound with an Otterbox commuter case. It isn't a deal breaker because I can use the bracket and put an adjustable holder on but it would be slick to have a proper system.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No they don't work with cases - only the bare phone. You could probably mount a universal holder to the Brodit bracket, but yeah it is nice to have a proper cradle with the charging plug


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

I got the Brodit 853369 bracket from www.Mountonus.com in the UK. Nothing fancy but it fits good and allows for adjustment along the length of the vent without modification to the car. I attached an iOttie phone mount that allows for swiveling the phone for calls vs GPS/audio use. I did dremel the suction base off of the iOttie and screwed it directly to the Brodit Proclip.
















Thanks for the help!


----------

